# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  CHANCHAMAYO Perené!!! oportunidad de inversión en Finca

## AGROBOSQUES

Area 35,23 Ha. en el Anexo de Margarita a 25 minuto de Santa Ana (PERENE) y a 45 minutos de La Merced.  Carretera afirmada de Acceso y también dentro de la Finca, agua todo el año de manantiales y 3 quebradas, muy buen suelo, 12 ha. de cafetal en 3er año de producción, 400 plantas de plátano seda en producción y 500 plantones por instalar, árboles de palta y otros frutales, 10 colmenas de abejas en producción, 10 ha. de bosque virgen con 100 mil pies de madera de Alcanfor, mohenas, roble, nogal y caoba pequeña planta de proceso en húmedo de café, dos terrazas de 800 m2 cada una con vista al horizonte, destinada para bungalows, casa, corrales o planta de proceso de frutales o café. Vista y Paisajes únicos del Valle de Río Perené.
Señal de celulares de todos los operadores. Panel solar. Campamento de madera con 6 habitaciones.
Titulados, informes al 942792768 Renso Moreno
US$120000 NEGOCIABLE
Aquí encontrará más información y fotos de este y otros terrenos. https://www.facebook.com/realstatepe...type=3&theater
O busquemos en Facebook como @fincalareservaperu   Vista aerea.jpgFB_IMG_1478979266962.jpg20180418_134650.jpg20170115_170832.jpg20170824_130325.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: España: La pitahaya crece a pasos de gigante en una finca de Málaga Artículo: SNP: Hay oportunidad para la inversión privada en sector acuicultura VENDO TERRENO A 5 MINUTOS DE PICHANAKI (PERENÉ CHANCHAMAYO) Artículo: Perú cuenta con la primera finca de granada con certificación Rainforest Alliance en Latinoamérica Cafe en Chanchamayo

----------

